# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Hiking with my friend from Belgium

## kuching

January 20, 2008. I brought Christophe, my friend from Belgium with Lau to explore in Gunung Kanyi of western Sarawak. 

There are a lot of waterfalls & cascades in that area, but we didn't take much photos in this trip as the weather was very bad. The trail is tougher & longer than we expected. As we thought we only stayed for a while there, we didn't bring our food....hence no energy to explore the up river which got more waterfalls!!!

I shall be back there soon. It's a paradise up there!



Christhophe from Belgium. He loves Borneo very much & he'll stay in Sabah & Sarawak for 2 months!




One of the tall waterfalls at Gunung Kanyi. Sarawak is the land of waterfall......there are so many waterfalls & cascades hiding in the deep jungle of Borneo.





A waterfall.






Crystal clear pond.





Small waterfall on the left & a cascade (background):

----------


## kuching

Crystal clear water.





Deep ravine & giant rocks!!!






Lau is enjoying the view.....





Very steep slope.




River crossing.....

----------


## kuching

The misty jungle:





Jungle of western Sarawak.






Plantation.

----------

